# Frick and Frack, my two little bulls



## ReluctantFarmer (Nov 3, 2018)

just wanted to show off a couple little bulls I took to the sale today.  Hated to get rid of the one on top, but such is life.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 3, 2018)

ReluctantFarmer said:


> Hated to get rid of the one on top, but such is life.


Can't blame you for that, he has some potential..The one on the bottom looks like he would be in a petting zoo but I bet might turn into a hornet if upset...


----------



## ReluctantFarmer (Nov 3, 2018)

Funny story, they are both still bulls cause we could never convince them to get in the corral.  Always too busy running and playing to chase a feed bucket.  Now that they are a little older they were both super mellow.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 3, 2018)

Did you also take the steers?  How about the heifers that might have been bred?  One thing I didn't mention.  IF you kept the heifers to get preg ckd.... if they are less than 3-4 months, they can be given a shot of lutalyse.  It will cause them to abort.  Have done it several times that I was afraid of a heifer being maybe bred because the bull got into the field, or for whatever reason.  Once they start hitting 5-6 months, they will start to look more "pregnant" and it will hurt their saleability plus it is not safe or smart to give one that far along a lute shot.  Just something you might want to also discuss with the vet.  If you just decided to ship them and the bulls and the steers then a moot point.  
I have had the unfortunate surprise a few times where a heifer calf still on a cow has come into heat and gotten caught by the bull that is breeding the  cows.  We have 2 places that once the bull goes in he is there for 6 months due to difficulty getting the cows moved to a place where they can be caught up to be ckd or moved.  Most places we try to leave the bull in for no more than 90 days.  90% of our cows will settle to the bull in the first 45 days in any place.  There are a few that are stragglers, but getting the bull out isn't always a big priority since most settle fast and easily.   It makes for the calving window to be shorter.  And we have shipped a few that were like 60 days when everyone else was 6 months.... 
Just saying, there could be some alternatives if you kept the heifers and they do turn up "short bred" like 2-3 months....


----------

